# Mark Master info wanted?



## Niftynoah (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys,im new here.I wanted to know if any of you guys could give me any info on this snowblower.It is a Mark master 20 .I picked it up yesterday and all I know about it is it fired with starting fluid and the auger turns over when i engage it and pull the cord.Is it worth the $25 I shelled out for it?Any idea how old it is? What engine and how powerful?Is it worth anything at all or worth fixing up?Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello niftynoah, welcome to SBF. it looks like the single stage snowbird bantam i had. i didn't know how old it was at the time. here is a chicago cl add for a bantam
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/4130373459.html


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Noah. Always room for more. 
As to that snow blower, it's the first time I've heard of it. Sorry.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome Noah!
A quick google search tells me that you have an MTD machine. Mark Master was one on the "private label" brands that MTD has produced over the years. I'm not sure who sold them though. A little more digging will likely tell you that. As to value, (JMHO) I'd have to say not more than you paid, but who knows. It's worth whatever someone will pay for it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Niftynoah said:


> Hey guys,im new here.


Welcome! 



> Is it worth the $25 I shelled out for it?


Sure! but not much more..



> Any idea how old it is?


Hard to say, but probably 1970's or 1980's.



> What engine and how powerful?


"Dont know" and "not very"..



> Is it worth anything at all or worth fixing up?Thanks


It's worth $25! 
and "worth fixing up" is entirely up to you..
Fix it up if you think its a cool old snowblower and you would like to use it. If you get it running, you can probably sell it for $40.

If anything, its rare and unusual..you will probably never see another one..which can make it interesting. 
Often with old machines like this, "high value" simply isn't part of the equation..
its not (usually) the reason why we love and "fix up", restore or collect old snowblowers, or old tractors, or etc..

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Quote:
Any idea how old it is?

MTD started making snowblowers in 1968, so sometime after that.

Larry


----------



## Niftynoah (Oct 29, 2013)

@Detdrbuzzard, will this move snow as well as my toro ccr powerlite-e or my 3hp 21 in craftsman?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Niftynoah said:


> @Detdrbuzzard, will this move snow as well as my toro ccr powerlite-e or my 3hp 21 in craftsman?


 i also have a powerlite and it throws snow farther than my old bantam ever did. the chute on the powerlite has more rotation so sonw goes where you want it whit less of it being blown back in your face. i think alot of those early snowblowers like the bantam were only rated at 2.5 hp


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome Nifty Noah!!!

From what I've been able to pick up is the 20 inch mark master is a 5 HP. Here are some links that popped with mark master which you might have read already but might give a little help/info.

click here: MTD Mark Master snow blower - Handyman WIRE - Handyman USA

click here: http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=orphans&th=15488%253E


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you have a model # or Serial#??? Usually on the back plate or underneath on MTD's.

Will help us possibly if you can provide those #'s.


----------

